# Any suggestions for web hosting



## rustyshacklefor (Sep 19, 2005)

Thinking of starting a web page for the farm. Any suggestions as far as a host.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, HostGator. I have been using them for almost 10 years for all of my websites. Great prices, uptime, service, support, etc. You can probably start at $3.96 a month.

http://www.hostgator.com/


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's mine: http://christian-hosting-solutions.com/

I have unlimited domains and subdomains. Our church uses them too. They are a family business, yet I've never had trouble with tech support.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

I use Secure Sign up. $50 a year and the best customer service. I've been building sites since '98...these are the best guys I've used.https://ifastnet.com/portal/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I offer hosting services. I have a special for HT members; $1/month, payable at $12 for the year. I include telephone support to be sure you know how to use it. PM if interested.


----------

